# The Winter of a Hundred Years



## Jdailey1991 (Aug 21, 2016)

In an _average_ ice age, we would witness 90,000 years of intense cold followed by 10,000 years of milder interglacial weather.

For this brainstorm, we are looking at a longer ice age--so long that its unofficial nickname is "Fimbulwinter", after the hundred-year winter of Germanic mythology. Specifically, an average ice age consisting of 150,000 years of glaciation followed by 12,000 of interglacial.


Would such a longer ice age pose any noticeable differences on ice extension, climate and landscape?


----------

